#ubuntu-gr 2014-11-03
 * eliasps{away} is away: I'm away or busy, leave a message and I'll get back to you.
<Tassos> Καλημέρα! :)
<Hrakleaz> kalimera
 * eliasps{away} is away: I'm away or busy, leave a message and I'll get back to you.
#ubuntu-gr 2014-11-04
<chek2fire> molis ekana upgrade sto kubuntu xwris to paramikro provlima
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2397-1: Ruby vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2397-1/>
<Junka> :ooooooooo
<Junka> plasma5 ftw
<chek2fire> oxi to palio plasma afhsa :P
<Junka> to katalava
<Junka> KDE5>KDE4
<kerato> to wraiotero pilazma tou kozimou
#ubuntu-gr 2014-11-05
 * eliasps{away} is away: I'm away or busy, leave a message and I'll get back to you.
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2398-1: LibreOffice vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2398-1/>
<Junka> :OOOOOOOOOO
<glavkos> kalispera
<Junka> hello
<glavkos> τι γίνεται ..όλα καλά;
<kerato> halo
<kerato> ola prima
<glavkos> να ρωτήσω κάτι μιας και σας βρήκα
<glavkos> μετά από το τελευταίο update
<glavkos> μου εξαφάνισε το ελληνικό μενού στα 12.04
<glavkos> κοιτάζω στο Language Support
<glavkos> και μου φαίνονται ολα οκ
<kerato> to locale -a ti epistrefei?
<glavkos> μάλλον κάνει κάτι ακόμα πιο περίεργο
<glavkos> έχει μερικά στα ελληνικά και μερικά στα αγγλικά
<glavkos> μισό
<glavkos> μισο να το βάλω σε ένα paste
<kerato> vlepw exeis grapsei poly prama gia thn wikipedia
<glavkos> http://pastebin.com/0qneLeV2
<glavkos> aha
<glavkos> που με κατάλαβες ;)
<glavkos> αυτά ήταν παλιά
<kerato> kai to sketo locale?
<glavkos> επίσης κάποιες συντομεύσεις δεν μου τις ανοίγει
<glavkos> όπως το Έγγραφά μου
<glavkos> ή προγράμματα όπως το Anki
<glavkos> το δεύτερο ούτε από το terminal
<kerato> profanws kati den phge kala me to "teleytaio update"
<kerato> apo to ident se katalava
<glavkos> http://pastebin.com/RYj6K09F
<glavkos> να πείραξα κάτι δεν έχω πειράξει
<kerato> 8a sou dwsw ena hint: googlare to error
<kerato> Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<kerato> logika an dwseis
<kerato> sudo locale-gen
<kerato> kai sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<kerato> 8a strwsei
<kerato> epishs dokimase na pros8eseis sto /etc/environment
<glavkos> οκ
<glavkos> έδωσα
<glavkos> περιμένω να τις φορτώσει
<glavkos> μισό
<kerato> LC_ALL="el_GR.utf8"
<kerato> kai reboot
<glavkos> δεν διάβαζε και αυτό
<glavkos> συγνώμη το LC_ALL="el_GR.utf8"
<glavkos> το δίνω στο τερματικό ?
<kerato> oxi, to pros8eteis sto /etc/environment
<glavkos> μισό να δω αν έχει στρώσει
<glavkos> μήπως και δεν χρειάζεται
<kerato> ok
<glavkos> γιατί δεν θυμάμαι πως το κάνω με εντολή από τερματικό
<glavkos> http://pastebin.com/MVQ9qdMg
<glavkos> έχει σημασία με ποια σειρά το προσθέτω στο /etc/environment
<kerato> no
<glavkos> το βάζω κάτω κάτω τότε
<glavkos> οκ
<kerato> kane ena restart
<kerato> kai 8a sou pw gia ta xdg directories meta
<glavkos> οκ
<glavkos> βγαίνει
<glavkos> *νω*
<glavkos> oups
<glavkos> τα ίδια κάνει
<glavkos> πάλι τα μενού στα Αγγλικά
<kerato> :(
<kerato> eh tote ..den kserw
<kerato> mporeis na rwthseis sto forum
<glavkos> και στα places misa misa
<kerato> gia ta places des edw
<kerato> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xdg_user_directories
<kerato> an einai swsto to locale arkei synh8ws na dwseis ena xdg-user-dirs-update
<glavkos> δινω ..δεν κάνει τπτ
<glavkos> μάλλον κάτι ξεχνάω
<glavkos> πρέπει να παω στο home
<kerato> des ti leei sto ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<kerato> kai sthn anagkh allakse ta manually
<glavkos> ok
<glavkos> από χθες μου τα ξεκίνησε αυτά
<glavkos> μπλέξιμο
<glavkos> δεν βλέπω τέτοιο φάκελο εκεί
<glavkos> *αρχειο θέλω να πω
<kerato> !! de mporei
<kerato> ls -l ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<glavkos> -rw------- 1 glavkos glavkos 688 Sep  2  2012 /home/glavkos/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<glavkos> απλα δεν μπορώ να το δω
<glavkos> από το places> Search for files
<kerato> gedit ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs k 8a anoiksei
<glavkos> κάτσε να κρατήσω αρχείο γιατί θα τα ξεχάσω
<glavkos> sudo gedit
<kerato> xwris sudo
<glavkos> ok
<glavkos> φοβάμαι ότι αν τα αλλάξω
<glavkos> και επανέλθουν τα ελληνικά
<glavkos> δεν θα δουλεύει μετά
<kerato> eh to epanafereis opws htan
<glavkos> οκ
<glavkos> το αφήνω όπως ήταν
<glavkos> κρατάω τις εντολές και το κάνω στην ανάγκη μετά
<glavkos> ευχαριστώ πάντως
<kerato> no problem
<glavkos> o Simos
<glavkos> περνάει καθόλου?
<glavkos> χαθήκαμε και μ'αυτόν
<kerato> simosx ?
<kerato> no exw kairo na ton petyxw
<glavkos> ναι
<glavkos> δεν κάνετε καμιά συνάντηση ?
<kerato> logika twra me to 14.10 kati 8a ginei
<glavkos> οκ
<glavkos> εγώ μένω στο 12.04 σταθερός
<glavkos> δεν έχω χρόνο για τέτοια
<kerato> whatever floats your boat pou len kai oi giankides
<glavkos> μαθαίνω 2 γλώσσες και μουσική
<glavkos> :)
<glavkos> και ξεκίνησα και ένα challenge για 6 βδομάδες
<glavkos> να κάνω Σέρβικα
<Junka> DEBIAN STABLE RE
<glavkos> συμφωνώ με χίλια
<kerato> testing works for me
<Junka> OXI STO MUMUBU
<glavkos> Mumubu lol
<glavkos> :)
<Junka> ubundu :D
<eliasps> glavkos μιας και είπες για συναντήσεις, γενικά διοργανώνονται στην Αθήνα συνήθως, release parties για κάθε έκδοση,  κανένα Ubuntu global jam, ή Ubuntu hour. Δηλαδή γενικά γίνονται
<eliasps> Συνήθως ανακοινώνονται στο forum και στα social media.
<glavkos> eliasps: ok ..thanks
<glavkos> αν και μπορώ να πάρω τον simo
<glavkos> τηλ. και να μάθω
<chek2fire> geia
<glavkos> δεν είμαι και αθήνα
<glavkos> οπότε ..
<chek2fire> glavkos eixes provlima me ta locale?
<glavkos> ναι
<glavkos> αλλά το παράτησα τώρα
<chek2fire> sou vgazei keno?
<glavkos> τι εννοείς?
<chek2fire> me exei pedepsei afto to provlima apeires fores se linux vps server
<chek2fire> ti provlima exeis akrivos?
<glavkos> chek2fire: ευχαριστώ , αλλά δεν έχω χρόνο τώρα
<chek2fire> katse na sou dwse ena link pws tha to liseis na to deis
<glavkos> οκ
<glavkos> δώσε αν και δεν θα το δω σήμερα
<chek2fire> sou lew apeires fores exw prob me ta locale otan stinw ubuintu se vps server
<chek2fire> http://askubuntu.com/questions/162391/how-do-i-fix-my-locale-issue
<chek2fire> kaneis afto edw
<chek2fire> Nothing suggested above worked in my case (Ubuntu Server 12.04LTS). What finally helped was putting to the file /etc/environment:
<chek2fire> h kaneis edit afto edw
<chek2fire> /etc/default/locale
<chek2fire> kanw relog mou krasare to plasma :P
<glavkos> φόρτωσα κάτι άσχετες locale τώρα
<chek2fire> back
<chek2fire> setare aftes pou theleis me tis odhgies ekei
<chek2fire> anti gia us pou leei esh vazeis to el
<chek2fire> gia ellhnika
<glavkos> http://pastebin.com/Bz0qbGiq
<glavkos> αν δώσω gedit locale όμως μου δίνει κενό αρχείο
<chek2fire> einai keno alla vale afto pou leeiekei
<chek2fire> des pos einai ta ellhnika omos
<chek2fire> den thimame einai el h gr el
<chek2fire> sou leew to idio akrivos provliama mou eixe spasei ta nevra
<chek2fire> ekana reconfigure tzifos
<chek2fire> to mono pou doulepse htan to edit se afto to arxeio
<glavkos> στο /etc/environment
<glavkos> δεν με αφήνει να το σώσω
<kerato> 8elei nasai root
<glavkos> το κανω sudo
<glavkos> LC_ALL="el_GR.utf8" sosta?
<kerato> yes
<chek2fire> nai
<Junka> yparxei atoma san tin eleni louka alla na krazei to ubundu?
<kerato> lol
<kerato> stallman?
<glavkos> oux
<glavkos> θέλει επανεκκίνηση ?
<glavkos> γκρ
<Junka> den ton les eleni louka omws
<Junka> glavkos, nai thelei
<glavkos> θα το δω αύριο
<glavkos> κράτησα τα λινκ και όλα
<glavkos> μεθαύριο δηλαδή ....γιατί αύριο έχω διάφορα
<glavkos> ευχαριστώ όλους για όλα
<glavkos> τα λέμε
<Junka> byebye
<glavkos> πάω να κάνω τα δικά μου
<glavkos> bye
<chek2fire> paidia fetos pou tha ginei to sinedrio eleftherou logismikou edw sthn ellada kserei kaneis?
<kerato> h fosscom ?
<kerato> synh8ws aprilio h maio ginetai
<kerato> egine sth lamia fetos
<chek2fire> nai lew gia to 15 an kserete
<kerato> gia tou xronou de nomizw na exoun vgei oute oi ypopshfiothtes akoma
<chek2fire> stis prwtes pou eixan ginei palia phgainame
<chek2fire> me thn koinothta tou ubuntu dld
<kerato> ki egw exw paei se kana dyo
<chek2fire> για domain name στην Ελλάδα ποιο προτείνετε?
#ubuntu-gr 2014-11-06
<kerato> papaki.gr
<geldi> kalispera se olus
<geldi> exo mia erotisi pos boro na alakso stin pano bara tu unity na eksafaniso ta x otan anigo ena prograna paradigma apo eci http://imagebin.ubuntu-gr.org/1415280022.png	
<geldi> na gini http://imagebin.ubuntu-gr.org/1415281167.png	
<geldi> http://imagebin.ubuntu-gr.org/1415281167.png	
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Linux Foundation courses μέσω edX. (Δωρεάν) <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=320479#p320479>
<sp_> Εχω ubuntu 14.04 και καθε φορά που ξεκινω τον υπολογιστή στους φακέλους εμφανίζει και τα κρυφα αρχεία.  Απενεργοποιώ την ένδειξη μα όταν κάνω επανεκκίνηση η ρύθμιση επανέρχεται. Πως μποορώ να κανω μόνιμη αλλαγή;
<eliasps> sp_ αυτό θα γίνει μέσω του dconf_editor
<eliasps> άνοιξέ τον και θα σου πω που να πας για να αλλάξεις την ρύθμιση.
<eliasps> Ουσιαστικά από το μενού αριστερά, πας org > gtk > settings > file chooser και βγάζεις το τικ από το show hidden.
#ubuntu-gr 2014-11-07
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Linux Foundation courses μέσω edX. (Δωρεάν) <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=320518#p320518>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Linux Foundation courses μέσω edX. (Δωρεάν) <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=320523#p320523>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-11-08
<kmantzou> Καλησπέρα σας.
<Junka> kalispera
<cn__> Παιδιά καλησπέρα! Έκανα update και αυτή τη στιγμή έχω ubuntu 14.04 LTS σε έναν dell φορητό. Όμως δεν μπορώ να γράψω ελληνικά. Προσπάθησα να εγκαταστήσω τα ελληνικά ως γλώσσα και δεν μπορώ. Μήπως μπορεί κάπιος να βοηθήσει;
#ubuntu-gr 2014-11-09
<glavkos> hi
<glavkos> ειναι κανεις εδω
<glavkos> καλως
<glavkos> εκανα καποιες αλλαγες με  gedit  $HOME/.pam_environment
<glavkos> και οταν ξαναεκανα λογκιν
<glavkos> μου εβγαλε ενα μπαγκ
<glavkos> δεν μπορω να αλλαξω γλωσσα με alt+shift
<glavkos> δοκίμασα να εντοπισω το προβλημα σε φορουμ
<glavkos> δεν βρηκα κατι σχετικο
<glavkos> αν εχει καποιος χρονο ας απαντήσει
<glavkos> τελικά οκ
<glavkos> το έλυσα το θέμα με το toggle
<glavkos> έχασα μια ώρα από τη ζωή μου
<glavkos> άντε...τα λέμε
#ubuntu-gr 2015-11-02
<eliasps> Καλημέρα.
<eliasps> Δεν είναι και το Euaki μέσα, οπότε down ο server...
<salih-emin> χαχαχαχα
<salih-emin> τι γίνεται με αυτό τον server ?
<eliasps> Ιδέα δεν έχω :P
<salih-emin> Euaki, που χάθηκες ? άργησες να ξυπνίσεις
<Euaki> salih-emin: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<salih-emin> το ξέρω μανα μου....
<salih-emin> δεν είσαι υπόδειγμα
<salih-emin> εξυπνάδας
<salih-emin> άλλα σε ρωτάω Euaki
<salih-emin> Euaki,
<salih-emin> ας τα σάπια και μίλα μου
<salih-emin> Euaki, τί έκανες το βράδυ ?
<Euaki> salih-emin: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<salih-emin> καλά ντάξ... ελα PM
<salih-emin> Euaki, Ubuntu
<Euaki> Το Ubuntu είναι μια αρχαία αφρικάνικη λέξη που σημαίνει "Σπάω κωδικούς"
<salih-emin> XAXAXAX
<salih-emin> ποιος το πείραξε ρε ?
<salih-emin> eliasps,
<salih-emin> εσύ ?
<salih-emin> Euaki, Linux
<Euaki> Linux είναι ο πυρήνας (kernel) του λειτουργικού συστήματος Ubuntu. Πολλά λειτουργικά συστήματα χρησιμοποιούν επίσης τον πυρήνα Linux.
<eiosifidis> Euaki, server ubuntu-gr
<Euaki> eiosifidis: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<salih-emin> χαχαχαχα
<eiosifidis> salih-emin, ούτε για τον server απαντά.
<salih-emin> nai re
<eiosifidis> Euaki, server
<Euaki> Η έκδοση server του Ubuntu είναι μια έκδοση σχεδιασμένη αποκλειστικά για εξυπηρετητές, περιλαμβάνοντας έναν ειδικό πυρήνα για servers και κανένα γραφικό περιβάλλον. Το CD εγκατάστασης περιέχει πολλές εφαρμογές για εξυπηρετητές.
<eiosifidis> αυτό το ξέρουμε. γιατί είναι κάτω δεν ξέρουμε ;-)
<eiosifidis> ε salih-emin
<salih-emin> " περιλαμβάνοντας έναν ειδικό πυρήνα για servers" <-- Αυτό δεν ισχύει πλέον
<salih-emin> ουτε εγώ ξέρω
<salih-emin> οι αθηναίοι τα έχουν αυτά
<eiosifidis> τότε ήταν πυρηνικό.
<eiosifidis> πυρηνοκίνητο
<salih-emin> χαχαχαχ
<kerato> sto upatras einai akoma o server tou ubuntu gr?
<eiosifidis> kerato, den exw idean.
<kerato> gia poion server legate? giati to ubuntu-gr to vlepw up
<eiosifidis> forum
<Black_Horseman> hey
<alexpag> καλησπέρα αντιμετωπίζω ένα πρόβλημα με τον firefox στο youtube
<alexpag> http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=31725
<alexpag> Κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη
<ttheotokatos> apo periergeia
<ttheotokatos> ama grapseis
<ttheotokatos> sudo ibus restart
<ttheotokatos> tha doulepsei?
<ttheotokatos> mhpos exei kolisei to keyboard
<alexpag> den nomizo
<alexpag> giati me allous browsers den emfanizetai
<alexpag> alexpag@Compaq-Presario-CQ60-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo ibus restart [sudo] password for alexpag:  sudo: ibus: δεν βρέθηκε η εντολή
<ttheotokatos> hmm
<ttheotokatos> sto youtube to kanei mono afto ?
<ttheotokatos> h genika?
<alexpag> youtube mono
<alexpag> ekana ekatharisi istorikou
<alexpag> apegatastasi firefox
<alexpag> kai xana egatastasi alla to problima paremeine
<ttheotokatos> sudo firefox -safe-mode
<ttheotokatos> sto kanei pali?
<ttheotokatos> diladi na anoiksei to firefox
<ttheotokatos> se safemode
<ttheotokatos> dah
<alexpag> to ekana kai auto
<alexpag> kai to kanei pali
<themhz> exeis peiraksei to theme to firefox?
<themhz> ston chrome sto kanei?
<alexpag> oxi
<alexpag> den to exo peiraxei
<themhz> ston chrome sou kanei to idio?
<alexpag> exo allaxei tin emfanisi sta parathira kai sto thema sto ubuntu mate
<alexpag> paizei kapoio rolo?
<themhz> den kserw
<themhz> rixnw idees
<themhz> apo compiz?
<alexpag> xrisimopoio marco oxi compiz
<themhz> boreis na kanei reset se default na deis an sto kanei?
<alexpag> thimise mou pos to kano auto
<themhz> des edw
<themhz> https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/how-to-test-compiz-on-ubuntu-mate-14-04-and-14-10/182
<themhz> sthn mesh peripou exei gia to marco
<themhz> den to kserw to marco
<alexpag> mporo na allaxo apo marco se compiz apo to mate tweak
<alexpag> apla den xero pos sxetizetai me to problima pou exo
<themhz> ypopsiazomai oti kapoio effect bory na xalaei thn grammatoseira h tous xromatismous pou exei epileksei to youtube.. praktika den einai thema ubuntu
<themhz> h o firefox
<themhz> ama anikseis chrome sou kanei to idio provlima?
<alexpag> allaxa thema apo black mate se ambient mate
<alexpag> kai tora den to kanei
<alexpag> !!!
<themhz> am bravo
<themhz> ara to theme exei kapoia asimvatotita
<alexpag> mallon ftaiei to thema
<alexpag> nai
<alexpag> leo kai ego
<themhz> lol ksefige ena window apo thn othonh
<themhz> kai den borw na to piasw
<themhz> thimiste mou pws to fernw pisw
<themhz> alt spacebar to vrika
* You're now known as ubuntulog2
<xeirwn> kalispera paides
#ubuntu-gr 2015-11-03
<themhz> καλημέρα
<kerato> hi
<kilon> ρε παλικάρια ξέρεται πως να κάνω την ορθογραφία να δουλέψει στο libreoofice
<kilon> 2 ελληνικά λεξικά του έβαλα και δεν κάνει τίποτα
<kilon> δουλεύει μια χαρά στο macos με τα ίδια λεξικά αλλά στο ubuntu τζίφος
<themhz> http://linuxmint.gr/index.php?topic=2208.0
<themhz> kilon
<themhz> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=libre+office+%CE%B5%CE%BB%CE%BB%CE%B7%CE%BD%CE%B9%CE%BA%CF%8C%CF%82+%CE%BF%CF%81%CE%B8%CE%BF%CE%B3%CF%81%CE%AC%CF%86%CE%BF%CF%82
<kilon> themhz: thanks
<kilon> i am reading as we speak
<kilon> themhz: kalo to asteio alla den tha imoyn edo an den to eixa psaksei
<kilon> pos nomizeis oti evala toys 2 orthografoys
<kilon> katevikan apo ton oyrano ?
<themhz> sorry den ithela na eimai eironikos
<themhz> paizei to vrikes/
<themhz> ?
<kilon> loipon oyte to link soy voithise
<kilon> exei mpoykosei to libreoffice
<kilon> gia kapoion logo arneitai peismatika na valei orthografia
<themhz> hmm
<themhz> ama grapseis kati lathos sta aglika
<themhz> sto ypogramizei?
<kilon> oyte ayto to anagnorizeo
<kilon> entometaksi sto macos mia xara
<kilon> kai otan imoyn sto ubuntu 14 mia xara episeis
<kilon> ayto einai kainoyrgio kolpo
<kilon> skeftomai na egkatalispo to macos gia ubuntu kai linux kai tetoies ores leo , katse macos mia xara eisai :D
<kilon> kai epipleon den me afinei na egkatastiso toy microsoft core fonts package
<kilon> kai epipleon moy petaei system problem errors kathe ligo kai ligaki
<kilon> all ayto to to ekane kai stin proigoymeni ekdosi
<kilon> me liga logia to ubuntu den me goystarei :D
<themhz> ti ekdosh ubuntu exeis twra?
<kilon> 15.04 tora
<kilon> 14.04 prin
<kilon> stin 14.04 idioi orthografoi doyleyan mia xara
<kilon> poy einai oi idioi poy xrisimopoio kai sto macos
<themhz> στα εργαλεία -> διαχειριστής επεκτάσεων δεν βρισκεις τους ορθογράφους?
<xeirwn> thn kalispera mou apo to olokainourgio mou ubuntu :)
<kerato> nice
<xeirwn> eriksa kai mia matia sto forum ex8es.....exei arketa plousia 8ematologia telika ;)
#ubuntu-gr 2015-11-04
<Death_Rider> meres
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2791-1: NSS vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2791-1/> || USN-2790-1: NSPR vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2790-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2785-1: Firefox vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2785-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-11-05
<Black_Horseman> meres
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2793-1: LibreOffice vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2793-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2795-1: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2795-1/> || USN-2794-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2794-1/> || USN-2792-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2792-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2799-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2799-1/> || USN-2798-1: Linux kernel (Vivid HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2798-1/> || USN-2797-1: Linux kernel (Utopic HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2797-1/> || USN-2796-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2796-1/>
<chek2fire> παιδιά για εγκατάσταση του android sdk γίνετε μόνο manual?
<chek2fire> τι είναι αυτά τα πακέτα που υπάρχουν στα repositories?
#ubuntu-gr 2015-11-06
<xeirwn> kalimera paides
<ee2455> Γειαααα...
<xeirwn> kai pws eipame kanoume ton xrono ekinisis sto linux oso to dunaton kontitero ?
<kerato> xeirwn : paliotera me to init ypirxan diaforoi tropoi
<kerato> http://www.howtogeek.com/69753/how-to-cut-your-linux-pcs-boot-time-in-half-with-e4rat/ p.x.
<kerato> twra ola afta ta xei katapiei to systemd
<kerato> kai den to exw psaksei gia na eimai eilikrinhs
<kerato> psaxnontas vlepw ayto https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Improve_boot_performance
<xeirwn> miso na to koitaksw
<xeirwn> kapou phre to mati mou gia xrono ekinisis 4.5sec....... einai dunaton ?
<kerato> e nai alla me custom kernel
<kerato> kai ligotero ginetai
<kerato> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWFy1RWSUts
<xeirwn> thx kerato  :-)....an mporousa kai me 10 na to ekana , 8a hmouna polu euxaristimenos
<kerato> pare enan ssd
<xeirwn> ssd exei...alla den
<xeirwn> argei arketa
<ee2455> xeirwn: Πόσο χρόνο θέλει για να μπουτάρει το σύστημά σου;
<xeirwn> upirxe mia command palaiotera , alla gmto den thn 8umamai.........ee2455 gurw sta 40sec
<xeirwn> mporei kai parapanw
<xeirwn> se esas poso boottime kanei ?
<ee2455> xeirwn: 40 sec δεν είναι τραγικός χρόνος. Ψιλο-νορμάλ θα έλεγα... Στη θέση σου θα ασχολούμουν με τίποτα άλλο. Εκτός αν το κάνεις «για να γουστάρεις» :-)
<xeirwn> den exeis adiko se auto, an skeftw ton xrono pou h8ela sta windows , pou htan o diplasios....alla to oti to goustarw to skalisma ki auto alh8eia einai ;-)
<xeirwn> xmmmm.....to skalisma boi8aei sthn gnwsh ;)
<xeirwn> brhka auto edw.... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwBoHZuauL8
<kerato> den exei sxesh me to boot auto
<xeirwn> sorry....eixa episkepseis....den exei sxesi ?
<themhz> re paidia otan anoigw 5 parathira folder kai doulevw se ena, pataw ksana sta fakelakia pou ta exei omadopoieisei kai mou ta emfanizei ola to ena dipla sto allo. Omws otan epileksw afto pou thelw epistrefei sto proigoumeno san na mhn kanei click .. exei kaneis paromoio thema?
<Tasos> για να κάνεις εγκατάταση μια εφαρμογή από τον χρήστη root σε όλους του χρήστες ;
#ubuntu-gr 2015-11-07
<Tassos> καλημέρα
<xeirwn> kalimera sta paidia :-)
<xeirwn>  xupnisame ...  h akoma psaxnoume gia kafe ?
<Tassos> ξυπνήσαμε βρε.. ;) :P
<xeirwn> hehe....
<xeirwn> psaxnomai gia SSD (desktop) kai gia SSD(laptop)....opoios exei idees kalodexoumenes...
<Tassos> για εγκατάσταση μιας εφαρμογής από τον administrator για όλους τους χρήστες... τι χρειάζεται να γίνει ;
<xeirwn> re seis mhn milate oloi mazu...me exete ksekoufanei :-P
<xeirwn> paides , poio einai to katalilotero tool gia na ftiaksoume ena multiboot usb stick ?
#ubuntu-gr 2015-11-08
<AyyHello> http://www.pcsteps.gr/1337-7-deadly-commands-for-linux/ Endiaferon...
<AyyHello> Kaneis edw?
<AyyHello> Oxi?
<AyyHello> =.=
<xeirwn> thn kalimera mou se olous....
<xeirwn> kerato,  ?
<kerato> hi
<kerato> ela ti
<xeirwn> to pc  pou elega prox8es , kanei pali ta idia, meta thn nea pasta, kanei arketa reboot, alla jsafnika apo ex8es arxise pali sto reboot na douleuei o anemistiras se full strofes , kai na mhn bootarei :(
<AyyHello> Pia "nea pasta"?
<AyyHello> Xalase o anemisthras?
<xeirwn> tou ebala kainourgia thermopasta sthn CPU
<AyyHello> Thermopasta = ? Sorry hardware nab here
<AyyHello> Den pisteyw pws ayto exei sxesh me Ubuntu, ma allwste pou na rwthseis?
<AyyHello> eimai me Ubuntu 15.04 LiveUSB kai thelw na gyrisw sta windows; den kserw pws na balw to iso sto usb mou
<xeirwn> den deixnei na exei xalasei o anemisthras, alla deixnei oti me to pou ksekinaei na bootarei pernei entolh oti exei upsilh 8ermokrasia , kai fusika dinei full strofes ston anemistira......alla agkizw tis psuktres , kai einai krues, den ais8anomai 8ermokrasia.
<xeirwn> nai AyyHello  ,ontws einai ubuntu edw, alla kai edw oi users a xtizoun ta dika tous pc
<AyyHello> xeirwn: Kapoio error sto motherboard h kati tetoio?
<AyyHello> xeirwn: Endiaferwn..
<AyyHello> an kai to chat edw einai nekro
<AyyHello> opws ta synithismena LoCo's me countries pou: "Ti ston p-so einai ta Ubuntu?"
<xeirwn> AyyHello, gia na guriseis sta windows , apla termatizeis to pc, kai otan bootarei pali, tote mpainei me to kanoniko install OS
<AyyHello> =.= TA WINDOWS MOU Einai xalasmena
<AyyHello> opws kai ta ubuntu
<AyyHello> Barethika ta ubuntu
<xeirwn> aahhaaa...dld ?
<AyyHello> thelw ta windows
<AyyHello> asto
<xeirwn> eee tote den exeis para na kaneis kainourgio install sta win.
<xeirwn> kai giati bare8ikes ta ubuntu ? :)
<AyyHello> Exw spatalhsei 20+ wres ftiaxnontas ta
<AyyHello> kai 10+ wres na zhtw bohtheia sto #ubuntu
<AyyHello> xeirwn: Nai, prepei na balw iso se usb
<AyyHello> kai den kserw pws apo Ubuntu Liveusb
<kerato> yparxei ena tool apo commandline
<xeirwn> aaaa...einai aplo...katebase to iso arxeio pou 8eleis. phgaine sta downloads sou epanw sto arxeio kai dexi klik, apo to popup menudaki epilegeis open with-->disk image writer
<xeirwn> upoti8etai oti exeis sthn usb 8ura idi to stickaki sou mesa
<kerato> kai formarismeno se ntfs
<kerato> alla ayto de to kanei bootable
<kerato> des edw kalytera
<kerato> https://askubuntu.com/questions/289559/how-can-i-create-a-windows-bootable-usb-stick-with-ubuntu
<xeirwn> kai sou pernaei to sugkekrimeno iso sto stickaki
<xeirwn> miso na dw
<xeirwn> auto pou sou egrapsa to exeis idi dokimasei ?
<AyyHello> Perimene
<AyyHello> den einai liveusb
<xeirwn> ante afisame to diko mou problhma, kai piasame to diko sou ...pws to kataferes auto ? :-P
<xeirwn> auto pou eipes prin me to: 10+ gia boi8eia...me apasxolei ki emena.
<xeirwn> to kako einai oti den blepw kai oi upolipoi na kinounte.....kai apousiazoun kai autoi pou mporoun na boi8isoun sta alh8eia :-(
<xeirwn> tespa an den ta katafereis AyyHello , empa sto facebook sto https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntugr/ kai grapse ekei to problhma sou, nomizw 8a sou apantisoun grigorotera.
<AyyHello> den exw fb
<AyyHello> kai eimai busy sorry
<xeirwn> aaa ok
<AyyHello> xeirwn: Eimai theos
<AyyHello> Wow.. kaneis den ekane chat apo tote pou fyga
<xeirwn> kalispera paides
<xeirwn> ti egine twra?...giati den mikrainei to para8uro edw ?
#ubuntu-gr 2016-11-07
<geogate7> help
<geogate7> καλησπερα
<geogate7> εχω lubuntu
<geogate7> και δεν μου ανοιγει το docky
<Tassos> παλικάρια, έχει βρει κανείς την τελευταία έκδοση ( R2016b ) του Matlab ;
<Tassos> ( ότι καταλαβαίνεται καταλαβαίνεται.. :P )
<Tassos> αν γνωρίζει κανείς, ευπρόσδεκτη κάθε βοήθεια : https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=32428
#ubuntu-gr 2016-11-08
<spiros> Kalimera einai kaneiw online?
<spiros> Exo 16.04 sxedon miso xrono kai apo ex8es otan pao na to anoixo moy zitaei user name pass ta opoia omos den dexete..
<spiros>  ...user name pass einai sigoyra sosta dioti otan valo kati allo moy leei la8os pass
<KaliLinuxGR> spiros: format
<spiros> oxi den exo kanei format
<spiros> oute update tipota
<spiros> anoigoun kanonika mpainoun sto grafiko perivalon mou emfanizei to pedio me to user name mou kai zhtaei pass to bazo alla den proxoraei
<sp> kalimera
<sp> Ekana anavathmisi apo 14.04 se 16.04 kai eho argi ekkinisi tou pc. Peripou 100sec. Pos mporo na to diorthoso?
<elkos> για χαρά λογικά (διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθως) περιμένει κάποιο input και κάνει time out για αυτό μάλλον τσέκαρε λίγο στο var/log/messages αμέσως αφου boot-άρεις επίσης για να τσεκάρεις το boot-sequence υπάρχει ένα προγραμματάκι το bootchart και για γραφικό περιβά
<sp> που βρίσκω το αρχειο var/log/messages?
<sp> και πως χρησιμοποιώ το bootchart?
<elkos> έχουμε το / που είναι σκληρός σου /var που είναι ένα directory /log ένα άλλο και messages το αρχείο που ψάχνεις
<elkos> μπορείς απλά να το κάνεις με όποιαδηποτε εφαρμογή προβολής αρχείων
<sp> Τι να κάνω δηλαδή;
<elkos> επίσης στο Ubuntu (δεν γνωρίζω το Ελληνικό interface συγγνώμη) System > Administration > Log File Viewer > Messages μπορείς να πας και εδώ
<elkos> θα ήταν χρήσιμο να δεις αν εμφανίζει κάποιο μήνυμα λάθους κάποιο σφάλμα ή κάτι σχετικό που να εξηγεί γιατί "αργεί" να τελειώσει το boot sequence
<elkos> πραφανώς μια τέτοια διαφορά εξηγείται περισσότερο από κάτι που κάνει time out παρά από κάτι άλλο, αν θες μπορείς να γράψεις το περιεχόμενο του messages στο http://paste.ubuntu.com/ για να δει μήπως μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει κανείς από εμάς
<sp> epese i grammi 2 fores
<sp> Επαναλαμβάνω: Μετά από αναβάθμιση απο 14.04 σε 16.04 η εκκίνηση του υπολογιστή από 30sec πήγε στα 100sec. Πώς μπορω να διορθώσω το πρόβλημα;
<KaliLinuxGR> sp: εχεις ssd?
<KaliLinuxGR> αν οχι πρεπει στο fstab να εχουν γραφτει 2 swap
<KaliLinuxGR> πρεπει να σβησεις αυτο που σου δινει στην εκκινηση
<sp> KaliLinuxGr τι είναι ssd?
<a40ntistos[m]1> Είδος σκληρού δίσκου
<sp> πως μπορώ να το δώ?
<talos-mintgr> Αν το πληρωσες ακριβα ειναι SSD :P
<sp> παντως με το Gparted έχω μια swap
<sp> Επειδή είχα μείνει χωρις διαδίκτυο για πολύ ωρα επαναλαμβάνω: Μετά από αναβάθμιση απο 14.04 σε 16.04 η εκκίνηση του υπολογιστή από 30sec πήγε στα 100sec. Πώς μπορω να διορθώσω το πρόβλημα;
<talos-mintgr> κάνε ενα fsck και τσεκαρε το smart
<sp> WARNING!!!  The filesystem is mounted.   If you continue you ***WILL***
<sp> cause ***SEVERE*** filesystem damage.
<sp> Do you really want to continue<ο>?
<sp> auti tin apantisi pira
<talos-mintgr> Πάντα fsck σε Unmounted.
<talos-mintgr> Ο ευκολοτερος τρόπος απο Live μέσο
<sp> Οποτε πρεπει να βγω απο το σύστημα και να το κανω με live CD?
<talos-mintgr> ναι
<sp> και τι πσαχνω να βρώ στο smart?
<talos-mintgr> επισης δες αν εχεις ασχετα services να τρεχουν
<talos-mintgr> και δεν θέλεις
<talos-mintgr> apache|nginx, nysql, postgress, memcached docker Κλπ
<sp> ti e;inai ola ayta?
<talos-mintgr> Αν δεν ξέρεις καλά πάς :-)
<KaliLinuxGR> χαχαχαχαχααχ
#ubuntu-gr 2016-11-09
<spyrosdl> kalispera
<spyros> kalhspera einai kaneis edo gia mia bohthia?
#ubuntu-gr 2016-11-13
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρεσ
<pc_magas> Kalispera
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
#ubuntu-gr 2017-11-09
<user12e32> kalispera
<user12e32> psaxnomai kai prospathw na kataliksw se mia dianomi
<user12e32> mporeite na mou peite ti gnwmi sas h giati na epileksw ubuntu?
<thelwnamatho> kalhspera paidia
<thelwnamatho> kaneis na m apantisei se merikes erwtiseis  gia to linux ?
#ubuntu-gr 2017-11-10
<geo1> hello !!
<giorgos_gt> jv
#ubuntu-gr 2017-11-12
<bigo72> hello, anybody alive?
#ubuntu-gr 2018-11-10
<jim40> geia
#ubuntu-gr 2018-11-11
<esper0s`> iparxei kinisi pantos sto channel
#ubuntu-gr 2019-11-08
<Zeon219> Καλησπέρα
